# Pics of new gu's *DUW*



## lilgonz (Aug 4, 2010)

today I received my newest member to the Gu family a decided to take a few pics. Left Extreme, right normal both from Bobby.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

So very cute .... your very lucky


----------



## Nessie (Aug 4, 2010)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## lilgonz (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks! They are both very calm.


----------



## fireimp141 (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing how at even such a young age you can tell the difference in the 2. Beauty gu's!


----------



## reptastic (Aug 5, 2010)

very nice tegus you got there, who are their parents?


----------



## lilgonz (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks the parents are Blizard x Sugar for the extreme, not sure about the normal, Bobby did not remember which clutch he pulled the normal from.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 19, 2010)

lilgonz said:


> Thanks the parents are Blizard x Sugar for the extreme, not sure about the normal, Bobby did not remember which clutch he pulled the normal from.



AWESOME, THAT MAKES OUR GIANTS SIBLINGS.


----------

